# GFS pickups



## plumber666 (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried this elsewhere on the forums, but anybody out there have any experience with GFS Retrotron pups? They've got a few styles based on old Filtertrons. Reviews seem mostly good that I've read, but I'd like to hear from the experts.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have used GFS pickups but not Retrotron pups . they sound OK but that's it..... there not hand wound or anything most of them are made by artec in KOREA somewhere . hes a good sales man he butters up his ads saying hes uses plain enamel wire of formvar wire & its all poly wire . but don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with poly wire .its just a lie that he is advertising - an experienced pickup winder can look at his website and can really pick it apart ,its hilarious


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not try the Retrotron pups, but some humbuckers ... low cost ... low quality, I trow them in the garbage, don't louse your money there, notting good.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i posted some stuff on this site a while back 
GFS non-stagger 60s and 70s greybottoms misinfo. - Fender Stratocaster Guitar Forum
some more stuff here 
Pickup wire - Fender Stratocaster Guitar Forum
9kkhhd


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had plenty of problems with a lot GFS parts. Buying guitar parts is a game of trial and error and GFS is definately error. A guitar parts dealer should stick by their product and you should be able trust them. Also I am always wary of a website that is riddled with spelling mistakes.

Enough said,

Dave.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

you don't have to buy GFS hardware here in Canada .bezdez sells the same stuff all from Korea & bezdez is cheaper than gfs i have had both in my hands many times there are identical . that hardware not pickups


----------



## plumber666 (Nov 25, 2007)

Word. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

davesvintage said:


> I have had plenty of problems with a lot GFS parts. Buying guitar parts is a game of trial and error and GFS is definately error. A guitar parts dealer should stick by their product and you should be able trust them. Also I am always wary of a website that is riddled with spelling mistakes.
> 
> Enough said,
> 
> Dave.


Wow, I guess I've been very lucky. GFS "Lil" Killers proven to be very good pick ups for me.
I never knew Artec did GFS work. Artec does work for Dimarzio, S.Duncan and others.... just to let you folks know.


----------

